# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight > خبر: هاست رایگان asp.net 4.0 Silverlight , mvc , sql 2008

## eyes_shut_number1

سلام دوستان
یک هاست رایگان با امکانات فول
http://somee.com

----------

